# Fishing Net



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried my hand at something that wasn't spinning 3000 rpm for a change and i am now content for 2010:biggrin: It is a layered fishing net made of koa, maple, and walnut. I steam bent the wood then machined it so i could weave the net through over 50 holes (tedious) but it was worth it and now i don't want to use it but instead mount it on a wall or something... Please comment!


----------



## lorbay (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice job. A friend of mine makes these for a living in my town.

Lin.
http://www.rushtonlandingnets.com/


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 13, 2010)

For a living? If only I could make a living off penturning... Oh and by the way, if anyone is interested in making your own, I might be able to get some good prices on the net part!


----------



## cbatzi01 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is really gorgeous.  My dad had one of these that was his grandfathers. He just kept it in a closet.  When I was about 6 or so, I cut all of the netting off to play with my GI Joes.  When I got older, I always felt terrible about what I did!  He still has the old frame, but these days it is out of my reach.  

Maybe, I have an idea for a Father's day gift!

Nice work, 
Chris


----------



## RAdams (Jan 13, 2010)

that is beautiful! I really like it


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 13, 2010)

beautiful, I wouldnt use it either!


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 13, 2010)

I say "Use It".  No better satisfaction than hooking up on a nice fish, a brief battle and netting the fish with a net that you made yourself.  You did an awesome job by the way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 13, 2010)

I am with Robert.  Put a fish in that thing, possibly caught on a handmade lure!


----------



## RichB (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful, and a very OUTSTANDING project.  I would not even try one. It looks like a lot of work.  Thanks for showing.  RichB


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## moyehow (Jan 13, 2010)

cool, very nicely done.  Don't know if I could use it either.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 13, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me, the wonderful quality of woodworking that folks share on this site.  I would never in a million years think to make something like that, but now that I've seen it, I might have to try it one day.  And if it were me, I wouldn't hesitate to use it.  Nothing drives me crazier than to make a pen or other functional object as gift for someone (or myself) and then see it put up on a shelf or used as a decoration.  Excellent work!


----------



## CSue (Jan 13, 2010)

What a beauty!   I wouldn't use it either.  Very nice.


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 13, 2010)

Outstanding Work. Thanks for showing it

Fish On


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful, I spent last year making fishing polls. I got to looking at nets since my son and I both need one. I woudl have the same problem when finished though but would not get away with it for long. My son and I caught over 20 trout in just over an hour during one trip to the river last summer. you need a small net that just hangs off your wrist on a day like that.


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 13, 2010)

dont hide the beauty, use it , that why you made it!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 13, 2010)

I made 2!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 13, 2010)

tighten up those strings and we can play some tennis!

seriously, very nice work and a beautiful/useful piece!


----------



## HawksFeather (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice work on the net.  I might be tempted to use it once so that it was "experienced" but then it would probably go on the wall with the fish I caught.  What did you use to seal the inside of the holes cut for the net?

Jerry


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 14, 2010)

I ran a waxed down string trhough the holes then stuck it in the oven so the wax woul soak into the wood. then i sprayed the sealer over the whole frame. I used wax because its the only thing i could think of that would soak into the wood, create a water seal, and wouldnt wear away with use.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 14, 2010)

Great looking net.The wood combination is great.  Todd


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Shopnotes issue 34 has a great plan for a large net.  Covers everything from ripping the strips to bending forms and such.


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------

